# 60D, but 650 is coming, and what about the 70D?



## msaha (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I wanted to upgrade from those 10.1 MP bodies to a more respectable 18MP body.
Although I have the money to buy a 60D ($1000 Body only), I waited one day then the 650D was announced! 
Now I can't make out my mind!
I have a question.... Is $1000 okay for the 60D body only???
I think it is a bit too expensive?
compared to $800+ in Amazon.com
So what do you think?
Should I wait until the 70D arrive, or it is just false news?
Oh, before I forget!
What lens should I get instead of the 18-55?
15-85mm any good? :scratch:
thank you all.


----------



## msaha (Jun 16, 2012)

So, should I go with the 60D even though it is priced above 1000 dollars ?
or should I go away from this seller?
what should I do?


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 16, 2012)

First, I'm partial to a 60D as that's what I have today. I'm quite satisfied with it.

As for the 650, as it's a 'new kid on the block', I'd give it at least 6 months 'out on the street' so they get the bugs worked out on it. That's why I'm waiting until next year to upgrade to a 5D3. 

And the 70D...it may be next week, or maybe next year. And then wait for the bugs to get worked out. 

Let someone else be the 'bleeding edge' of technology. I used to do that with PCs, it got very costly both financially and in frustration level.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 16, 2012)

1000 sounds ok to me converted to euro but I am in Ireland and we are used to paying more than most. The 60d is nice and though the 650d is specced well  it still has a rebel body so the 60d is still a better layed out camera. Why though pay 1000 if you can get it for 800+


----------



## msaha (Jun 16, 2012)

jaomul said:


> 1000 sounds ok to me converted to euro but I am in Ireland and we are used to paying more than most. The 60d is nice and though the 650d is specced well  it still has a rebel body so the 60d is still a better layed out camera. Why though pay 1000 if you can get it for 800+



The problem is with the warranty!
Damn it! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 16, 2012)

If you pay $1000 for a 60D body only, you're crazy. You should EASILY be able to find one in the $700 range gently used. However, I'd say to wait on the next announcement. The 60D is old, and replacement is imminent. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## morganza (Jun 17, 2012)

bratkinson said:


> First, I'm partial to a 60D as that's what I have today. I'm quite satisfied with it.
> 
> As for the 650, as it's a 'new kid on the block', I'd give it at least 6 months 'out on the street' so they get the bugs worked out on it. That's why I'm waiting until next year to upgrade to a 5D3.
> 
> ...



I love the expressions.


----------

